# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Nashville COVID-19 FEMA camp confirmed

## jmdrake

https://www.newsbreak.com/news/0P0C8...=oldSite&ss=a1

_NASHVILLE, TN (WSMV) - A 39-year-old man, who was quarantined for COVID-19 at the Nashville Fairgrounds, was arrested after police said he jumped a fence and fled without permission from the health department. 

Randle Kirkley was quarantined at the Fairgrounds on Thursday after police said he tested positive for COVID-19 on Monday. 

Kirkley was quarantined by the Metro Public Health Department and would not be allowed to leave until cleared by them. 

On Thursday, police said Kirkley jumped the fence and fled down Nolensville Road. He was stopped almost two miles away from the facility at the Nashville Cemetery. 

Kirkley was charged with escaping a penal institution and is being held in lieu $5,000 bond._

----------


## Slave Mentality

Read that last sentence a few times. Is there any doubt among any reading these words?

----------


## Created4

> https://www.newsbreak.com/news/0P0C8...=oldSite&ss=a1
> 
> _NASHVILLE, TN (WSMV) - A 39-year-old man, who was quarantined for COVID-19 at the Nashville Fairgrounds, was arrested after police said he jumped a fence and fled without permission from the health department. 
> 
> Randle Kirkley was quarantined at the Fairgrounds on Thursday after police said he tested positive for COVID-19 on Monday. 
> 
> Kirkley was quarantined by the Metro Public Health Department and would not be allowed to leave until cleared by them. 
> 
> On Thursday, police said Kirkley jumped the fence and fled down Nolensville Road. He was stopped almost two miles away from the facility at the Nashville Cemetery. 
> ...




Looks like he was an inmate from a penal institution? Maybe removed from a prison due to his COVID19 diagnosis and they had a place at these fairgrounds for infected prisoners?

----------


## Created4

Apparently they are housing the homeless at the Nashville Fairgrounds:

https://www.nashvillescene.com/news/...meless-shelter

Not finding any references to FEMA or prisoners though....

----------


## jmdrake

> Looks like he was an inmate from a penal institution? Maybe removed from a prison due to his COVID19 diagnosis and they had a place at these fairgrounds for infected prisoners?


He is an inmate *now* because he has been charged with the "crime" of violating quarantine.  More on the story.

https://www.tennessean.com/story/new...ne/3098005001/
_Published 3:23 p.m. CT May 8, 2020 | Updated 4:43 p.m. CT May 8, 2020

CONNECT
TWEET
LINKEDIN
COMMENT
EMAIL
MORE
A coronavirus patient was arrested Thursday after prosecutors said he jumped a fence and fled the Nashville Fairgrounds, where health officials are using enforceable quarantines in an attempt to control an outbreak at an emergency homeless shelter.

This appears to be the first case in Nashville of police making an arrest to enforce coronavirus restrictions enacted by the local government.

The Tennessean is not naming the man to protect his privacy and because the charge is a misdemeanor.

According to an arrest affidavit, a 39-year-old man was taken to the Nashville Fairgrounds on Monday and placed under quarantine by the Metro Nashville Public Health Department because he tested positive for the coronavirus.

Nashville Rescue Mission has implemented procedures to help prevent the spread of COVID-19. 

photographed Wednesday, May 6, 2020 in Nashville, Tenn. 
Nashville Rescue Mission has implemented procedures to help prevent the spread of COVID-19. photographed Wednesday, May 6, 2020 in Nashville, Tenn.  (Photo: George Walker IV / The Tennessean)

Health officials told the man he could not leave until he was cleared, but on Thursday he jumped a fence and headed north on Nolensville Road, the affidavit states.  He was stopped and arrested by Metro Nashville Parks police by a city cemetery nearly two miles from where he had been quarantined.

Newsletter: Stay safe and informed with updates on the spread of the coronavirus

Metro Parks has charged the man with a single count of escape from a penal institution, a class A misdemeanor. The statute that defines this crime makes no mention of it being used to enforce quarantine orders. When asked about the legal authority to make this arrest, the Metro Health Department cited a different section of law that classifies violating quarantine as a class B misdemeanor, which is a less serious offense.

BY U.S. ARMY
Join us.
See more →


Brian Todd, spokesman for the Metro Health Department, said that law empowers police to arrest anyone who violates an infectious disease quarantine. The laws are not specific to residents of homeless shelters and could also be used to arrest someone who violates a Metro Health order to remain in quarantine at their home or a hospital.

The arrest highlights the difference between people merely advised to remain at home and those who are ordered into quarantine. Residents across Nashville have been instructed by the mayor to remain at home as much as possible, but those who venture outside don’t face arrest. However, residents who test positive for coronavirus can be ordered into quarantine, which police can enforce.


Flourish logoA Flourish chart
Dr. Alex Jahangir, chairman of the city’s coronavirus task force, said the vast majority of people who tested positive in Nashville have cooperated with officials, so “formal quarantines” have been unnecessary.

However, the city has the option of using a legally enforceable quarantine order whenever necessary, Jahangir said. At the fairgrounds, where the city is attempting to quash an outbreak among homeless residents, everyone who has tested positive is subject to a formal order, he said.

“Everyone is entitled to come and go as they want, typically, but in the fairgrounds situation we wanted to make sure that people who are positive stayed in the ill parts of the shelter — period,” Jahangir said.

Davidson County Sheriff's Office records show the fairgounds suspect was booked into the Metro jail at 5:17 p.m. on Thursday. As of Friday, he remained jailed in lieu of $5,000 bond.

ONGOING COVERAGE
Coronavirus in Nashville
Uptick in cases worries Nashville's mayor as city seeks to reopen
Rescue Mission must turn away homeless during quarantine
Salons, barbers re-open across Tennessee

"That individual, along with anyone else who has tested positive or symptomatic, is being held in medical isolation at the Downtown Detention Center," DCSO spokeswoman Karla West said Friday.

Under medical isolation, West added, individual inmates are held in single cells.


The coronavirus is a pandemic that continues to impact life in Tennessee in a variety of ways. The USA Today Network newsrooms in Tennessee are uniquely positioned to cover this crisis. We're providing this critical information for free. To support our mission, please consider a subscription. For more information on COVID-19, please visit cdc.gov/coronavirus.

Metro Nashville police spokesman Kris Mumford said it appears the COVID-19 related arrest was the first of its kind in the city. Todd, the Metro Health spokesman, said he was also unaware of any other arrests for violating quarantine.

Metro Parks declined to comment on the arrest and prosecution._

----------


## jmdrake

> Apparently they are housing the homeless at the Nashville Fairgrounds:
> 
> https://www.nashvillescene.com/news/...meless-shelter
> 
> Not finding any references to FEMA or prisoners though....


Are you expecting it to be *that* obvious?  The man in the story was arrested after "escaping a penal institution."  What do you call someone who escapes a penal institution other than a prisoner?

----------


## Created4

> He is an inmate *now* because he has been charged with the "crime" of violating quarantine.  More on the story.
> 
> https://www.tennessean.com/story/new...ne/3098005001/
> _Published 3:23 p.m. CT May 8, 2020 | Updated 4:43 p.m. CT May 8, 2020
> 
> CONNECT
> TWEET
> LINKEDIN
> COMMENT
> ...


Ah, that is much more information. Thanks. So apparently these are homeless, who, of course, have full constitutional rights like any other citizen.

Local Health Departments have ZERO authority to arrest anyone, so they need to swindle law enforcement to do their dirty work. 

RESIST! 

Educate any law enforcement official you come in contact with that anybody working for a local health department are unelected bureaucrats who have ZERO authority to enforce any laws.

But best thing to NOT do right now, is get tested for COVID-19 and stay out of their system completely.

----------


## Created4

> Are you expecting it to be *that* obvious?  The man in the story was arrested after "escaping a penal institution."  What do you call someone who escapes a penal institution other than a prisoner?


I expect local journalists to do their job and find these things out and report it to the public, but true journalism these days is a lost skill.

Does FEMA have armed agents working with them? Or do they usually work with the National Guard to do the enforcement?

----------


## Created4

> I expect local journalists to do their job and find these things out and report it to the public, but true journalism these days is a lost skill.
> 
> Does FEMA have armed agents working with them? Or do they usually work with the National Guard to do the enforcement?


From your link:




> This appears to be the first case in Nashville of police making an arrest to enforce coronavirus restrictions enacted by the local government.


So that suggests FEMA was not involved, but that this was totally local government. These health departments are run like Gulags, especially when they can convince local law enforcement to enforce their edicts.

----------


## jmdrake

> From your link:
> 
> 
> 
> So that suggests FEMA was not involved, but that this was totally local government. These health departments are run like Gulags, especially when they can convince local law enforcement to enforce their edicts.


I don't think you understand how FEMA works.  It works through training local governments on how to carry out their mandates.  That's how they can keep their hands clean.  

https://www.google.com/search?q=FEMA%20fusion%20centers

----------


## Created4

> I don't think you understand how FEMA works.  It works through training local governments on how to carry out their mandates.  That's how they can keep their hands clean.  
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=FEMA%20fusion%20centers


Ok, I give up. You know everything and I know nothing. I forgot who I was responding to....

----------


## Slave Mentality

> I don't think you understand how FEMA works.  It works through training local governments on how to carry out their mandates.  That's how they can keep their hands clean.  
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=FEMA%20fusion%20centers


Yep. The feds can wash their hands while providing all the training and money to enforce the tyranny. 

We have verified reports of people being rounded up now.  Knew it was coming, but thinking 20-30 years down the road.  A nightmare is unfolding in slow motion. Prepare the best you can.

----------


## jmdrake

> Ah, that is much more information. Thanks. So apparently these are homeless, who, of course, have full constitutional rights like any other citizen.


You're welcome.  This story just broke today so I'm getting out whatever I can as fast as possible.  This is a code red emergency!




> Local Health Departments have ZERO authority to arrest anyone, so they need to swindle law enforcement to do their dirty work. 
> 
> RESIST! 
> 
> Educate any law enforcement official you come in contact with that anybody working for a local health department are unelected bureaucrats who have ZERO authority to enforce any laws.


I agree 100%!  Sadly many local law enforcement are far to willing to enforce unlawful orders.




> But best thing to NOT do right now, is get tested for COVID-19 and stay out of their system completely.


Exactly!  And that's part of the reason why I'm sharing this.  Prior to this story I was planning to get tested.  At one point I *couldn't* get tested.  Now testing is available.  Next it will be mandatory.  Someone on this forum warned this would happen.  (I forgot who that was but whoever you are you have the right to say "I told you so.")

----------


## jmdrake

> Ok, I give up. You know everything and I know nothing. I forgot who I was responding to....


*sigh* I'm not saying I know everything.  I didn't know about IV vitamin C for COVID-19 until you spoke about it.  And I thanked you for that information.  But as soon as I heard this story my mind went straight to "FEMA camp" because I heard this was coming for years.  So no, I'm not waiting to see a news report that says "FEMA is running camp X" before pointing out what I see happening.  This all goes back to Ronald Reagan and Rex 84 continuity of government that was discussed openly in the U.S. Senate until one U.S. Senator shut another U.S. Senator down.




If I am willing to trust your information about IV vitamin C, why can't you trust mine about FEMA camps?  And I'm not asking for blind trust.  Trust but verify.  Look up the information for yourself, not just the surface level information that comes from "journalists."  Your instincts that they can't be trusted is correct.  So dig deeper.

----------


## Created4

> *sigh* I'm not saying I know everything.  I didn't know about IV vitamin C for COVID-19 until you spoke about it.  And I thanked you for that information.  But as soon as I heard this story my mind went straight to "FEMA camp" because I heard this was coming for years.  So no, I'm not waiting to see a news report that says "FEMA is running camp X" before pointing out what I see happening.  This all goes back to Ronald Reagan and Rex 84 continuity of government that was discussed openly in the U.S. Senate until one U.S. Senator shut another U.S. Senator down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am willing to trust your information about IV vitamin C, why can't you trust mine about FEMA camps?  And I'm not asking for blind trust.  Trust but verify.  Look up the information for yourself, not just the surface level information that comes from "journalists."  Your instincts that they can't be trusted is correct.  So dig deeper.


The point is you don't know what I do or do not know about FEMA, and you don't have any evidence that this local situation was run by FEMA. I have been watching what these local health departments do for years now, and they are entirely capable of carrying this out without FEMA.

So anything you want to "educate" me about FEMA is a non-sequitur at this point, because everything you say about FEMA can be correct but still not apply to this situation.

I think you know that I am a journalist myself. So I look at things from this perspective, and at this point if I ran a story about this situation, I would have no evidence that FEMA is carrying this out. It would be pure speculation, and that is bad journalism.

I would highlight how these local health departments work, giving past examples of trying to force vaccines on people with no legal authority, and then advise my readers to RESIST as I have already outlined here, by refusing to be tested.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## jmdrake

> The point is you don't know what I do or do not know about FEMA, and you don't have any evidence that this local situation was run by FEMA. I have been watching what these local health departments do for years now, and they are entirely capable of carrying this out without FEMA.
> 
> So anything you want to "educate" me about FEMA is a non-sequitur at this point, because everything you say about FEMA can be correct but still not apply to this situation.
> 
> I think you know that I am a journalist myself. So I look at things from this perspective, and at this point if I ran a story about this situation, I would have no evidence that FEMA is carrying this out. It would be pure speculation, and that is bad journalism.
> 
> I would highlight how these local health departments work, giving past examples of trying to force vaccines on people with no legal authority, and then advise my readers to RESIST as I have already outlined here, by refusing to be tested.


That is your opinion and you are welcome to it.  Meanwhile read up on FEMA fusion centers and watch the video I just gave you about Rex 84.  The internment camp idea was floated by Ronald Reagan, Oliver North and others under the FEMA umbrella.  FEMA's own website discusses how they use the fusion centers to train locals to do their bidding.  Now locals are carrying out the very Rex 84 FEMA plan that Reagan, North and others devised.  Draw your own conclusions.




> Where did it mention FEMA? It appears to be local (Metro Public Health Department)
> 
> I suppose a good discussion point would be, "What should be done about *the homeless*?"
> 
> 
> 
> From another thread:


See above.

----------


## RonZeplin

RESIST !

----------


## jmdrake

> Yep. The feds can wash their hands while providing all the training and money to enforce the tyranny. 
> 
> We have verified reports of people being rounded up now.  Knew it was coming, but thinking 20-30 years down the road.  A nightmare is unfolding in slow motion. Prepare the best you can.


+rep!  That's my point.

----------


## jmdrake

> RESIST !


It's not Trump running this.

----------


## RonZeplin

> It's not Trump running this.


Hillary & Javanka?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Scary stuff.  Of course many people will see no problem with this.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Where did it mention FEMA? It appears to be local (Metro Public Health Department)
> 
> I suppose a good discussion point would be, "What should be done about *the homeless*?"
> 
> 
> 
> From another thread:


In San Francisco, they are putting the homeless into hotels, giving them drugs, alcohol and cigarettes, and feeding them dry-aged Wagyu steaks.

----------


## pcosmar

> In San Francisco, they are putting the homeless into hotels, giving them drugs, alcohol and cigarettes, and feeding them dry-aged Wagyu steaks.


Apparently I am homeless in the wrong State.

----------


## euphemia

> I expect local journalists to do their job and find these things out and report it to the public, but true journalism these days is a lost skill.


Social distancing from the truth.

----------


## PAF

> Prior to this story I was planning to get tested.  At one point I *couldn't* get tested.  Now testing is available.  Next it will be mandatory.  Someone on this forum warned this would happen.  (I forgot who that was but whoever you are you have the right to say "I told you so.")


I do not enjoy saying “I told you so”. I merely follow the money and provide whatever information I can find.

----------


## pcosmar

Washington State




This will be challenged.. it was openly defied today.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Apparently I am homeless in the wrong State.


Come on down to California, the water is fine!

----------


## pcosmar

> Come on down to California, the water is fine!


1987,, i literally had a shopping cart.
Venice Beach

----------


## jmdrake

Bump

----------


## jmdrake

> Apparently they are housing the homeless at the Nashville Fairgrounds:
> 
> https://www.nashvillescene.com/news/...meless-shelter
> 
> Not finding any references to FEMA or prisoners though....


Update on this story.  Homeless are now being quarantine in an old jail.  And the Nashville Office Of Emergency Management is involved.  The Nashville OEM is the local equivalent to FEMA.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post7062819

----------


## pcosmar

> From your link:
> 
> 
> 
> So that suggests FEMA was not involved,


I see no such suggestion,, Locals following Federal "guidelines".. Federal Fusion Center is involved there..

The "Agency" might not be fully activated yet,, but they are involved.

----------

